# Stranded last night....



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

So.. I work nights, and typically get off anywhere from 2:30am to 4:30am. last night, I got done working around 4am... the temperature outside was approximately 30 degrees. I went down to my vehicle, and alas, she did not start. Mind you.. this is my old Honda... not my bug out vehicle. I think one of my battery cables is corroded near the starter.

So, I call my dear old mom for a ride, but it's going to be about 45 minutes before she can get up to where I am located. Now.. I could've waited in the office for about 40 minutes, and then hiked over to the meeting spot, but.. as a sort of mini test, I wanted to see how I would fare in the cold and hike a little bit. I do not have a GHB in my Honda, which is the car that really needs it the most, as its the one I drive the most to work every day (25 miles). I do take a backpack to work everyday though that I carry my lunch in, several bottles of water, and other assorted items (not survival.. just junk really). I do keep a cheap fleece jacket in the car that I bought for $10.00 in a tourist shop out in CA though.. So I donned the jacket, and hiked over to the meeting spot.. and then kind of hiked around the area for about 20 minutes or so, then waited where I was easily visible for the remainder. I then got scooped up, and all was well.

What I learned from this though, was actually pretty encouraging.. wearing just a T-shirt and jeans, along with a fleece jacket, and baseball cap.. I was fine in that temperature. Only my ears got cold.. even after standing around for a while. If I had had to hike it home in a worst case scenario, with what I had in the car, and my backpack, I think I would've been fairly comfortable for my journey. Never mind all the other useful stuff I have in the office.. that would've just sweetened the trip home. I think the biggest thing was my mindset... My frame of mind was such that, if I REALLY had to hoof it home in a SHTF situation, from all I've learned on this forum, and all the other research I've done.. in the end, I'd be ok. So thank you to everyone for all your knowledge and input here. It gives people like me confidence in case it ever really does all fall apart! 

lol.. ok, in hindsight, this sounds kind of dumb... some dudes car breaks down and he's talking about survival and SHTF stuff? It was only about an hour dude!!! Sheesh.. Yeah, I know.. lame.. BUT.. that's where my mind went as soon as my car didn't start.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

It doesn't sound dumb at all! On the contrary, it sounds like you had a real life experience that taught you a few things. Now you know.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I think you took a !!! SURPRISE !!!! moment and turned it 
Into a real look at yourself.
Don't stop!
Next time pretend the phone doesn't work.?!?
Practice now not later!!!!


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

As you've learned, when you're hiking and moving, you don't need all that cold weather insulation. It's when you stop that you need to insulate. In fact, the worst thing you can do is over-insulate in cold weather, and break out in a sweat. 

I really liked your story, and it reminds me more and more that I need to make a get-home-bag for our work commute car. We live almost 100 miles away from work, and if the sh*t really hit the fan, we would be screwed, royally screwed, if we weren't prepared!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*It could be any of us!*

Several years ago I made up BOBs and GHBs. I worked on gathering many items from the lists that I found. I had backpacks and duffel bags with emergency food, water, many simple preps. But life goes by and many days of working 12 hours and so much to do. I move a lot of stuff around and the bags are in and out, and then it gets cold and the food and water freezes.

My bags have down jackets, boots, hats, gloves, sleeping bags, etc. But there are none of those in my car. I currently have no food or water in my car.

I am prepared for nothing.

Thanks for being transparent and for the wakeup call!


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've made a GHB and luckily have it next to me at all times while at work. Spare seasonal appropriate clothes, food and water for a few days, wind up radio/flashlight, Motorola radio/weather radio, binos, first aid, more than a couple knifes, poncho, small tarp, beanie, small solor panel to recharge phone, gloves, fire starter, compass, maps, folding shovel, and a few more things I don't want to dig for that I can't remember. I work 35 minutes from where I live and way I figure it I'd be huffing through some really bad areas if tshtf. May take a few days to get home. The DW bugs me when I grab it on long trips but she knows it'd be worth having if something happened. 

Sounds like your mini shtf not only boosted your confidence but also made you aware of things that needed tweeking. Little emergencies are the ones we should prepare for most. Congrats


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, so now you know to put a GHB in that car... and next time it doesn't start, practice your GHB drill. Grab your bag and hoof it home. See if you really can make it. Hopefully if(when) it happens it will be on friday so you don't have to go in to work the next day.


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

We can all take a lesson from this. When the chance occurs, test yourself. Kudos to you for having the presence of mind to think of doing so.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe part of your get home kit you could add would be a battery jump starter. I got mine for right under 50 dollars from autozone. For a honda it will be fine, but understand for the most part your not going to be able to start bigger engines, the best one from the zone is ok and the size is nice for the honda, but for a few doolars more you could get one you coul start any vehichle with. But the price is nice and I've had mine for about 4 years now with no issues. I see the price is about 70 dollars for the on i now have. Still a great buy for something that could have or more than likely gotten you out of that situation.




On a side note, having worked in mechanic shops you can actually disconnect the battery and hook the jumper box up dirrectly to your cables via the clamps. We never drove them far like this, always just to move them around, so not sure how reliable it would be, but still a piece of my experience for ya'll.


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been stranded as well with a long wait for a ride. I had nothing then but now I can live out of my car for several days if I had to.
I also keep a few magazines in the car as well. I hate being bored and a magazine is a good go to in case you have no other powered device or are saving your cell phone's battery for important things.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

d_saum said:


> So.. I work nights, and typically get off anywhere from 2:30am to 4:30am. last night, I got done working around 4am... the temperature outside was approximately 30 degrees. I went down to my vehicle, and alas, she did not start. Mind you.. this is my old Honda... not my bug out vehicle. I think one of my battery cables is corroded near the starter.
> 
> So, I call my dear old mom for a ride, but it's going to be about 45 minutes before she can get up to where I am located. Now.. I could've waited in the office for about 40 minutes, and then hiked over to the meeting spot, but.. as a sort of mini test, I wanted to see how I would fare in the cold and hike a little bit. I do not have a GHB in my Honda, which is the car that really needs it the most, as its the one I drive the most to work every day (25 miles). I do take a backpack to work everyday though that I carry my lunch in, several bottles of water, and other assorted items (not survival.. just junk really). I do keep a cheap fleece jacket in the car that I bought for $10.00 in a tourist shop out in CA though.. So I donned the jacket, and hiked over to the meeting spot.. and then kind of hiked around the area for about 20 minutes or so, then waited where I was easily visible for the remainder. I then got scooped up, and all was well.
> 
> ...


Turn that story around to:

_"Last night an EMP happened and my car wouldn't start. All I had was what was available in my car and what I could snag from work to make the 25 mile trip back to my home. It was really early in the morning, most people were still sleeping, so, I had a chance to get going while the going was good. This is what I did ...."​_
I think you have the start of a good story for our Fiction/Non-Fiction section :laugh:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

deetheivy said:


> Maybe part of your get home kit you could add would be a battery jump starter. I got mine for right under 50 dollars from autozone. For a honda it will be fine, but understand for the most part your not going to be able to start bigger engines, the best one from the zone is ok and the size is nice for the honda, but for a few doolars more you could get one you coul start any vehichle with. But the price is nice and I've had mine for about 4 years now with no issues. I see the price is about 70 dollars for the on i now have. Still a great buy for something that could have or more than likely gotten you out of that situation.
> 
> On a side note, having worked in mechanic shops you can actually disconnect the battery and hook the jumper box up dirrectly to your cables via the clamps. We never drove them far like this, always just to move them around, so not sure how reliable it would be, but still a piece of my experience for ya'll.


I have a booster pack/compressor combo, I think it is about 850CCA, it is the most CA that I have seen in one, payed more ,but it did start our yukon (5.7 /350 vortec) from a fully flat battery in about 6 degrees below freezing weather, It was all that it could do, i had just grabbed it to trouble shoot. Inshort I think any gearhead prepper would find one to be a great investment, especially with the compressor & invertor option.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I have an 07 rav4 and under the mat in the back-perfect storage spot for my jumper cables, small battery charger and tools to change tire, battery, and general maintenance of my car. There are also some flat spots under the back seats that have blankets. I work 15 miles from home and have 4 lane one way home, and a 2 lane back road another way. Only problem-I have to pass a grocery store and Walmart to get to either route (I'm center of downtown). SHTF, they will b overrun and I will have massive traffic to deal with. 

Need to scope back streets in downtown for escape routes.... Thanks for helping me realize that!!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and kudos! Sorry I wasn't clearer about the battery thing.. I did use a jump box, but it had no effect since I think one of my battery cables is going bad near the starter. (that's what I was trying to say at the end of my first paragraph) I ended up getting a friend to help me push it, and pop the clutch to get it going.. drove it home without issue after that, but still need to fix that battery cable ... I think...

Also... If I really did have to hoof it all the way home, I would've come back into the office and stocked up.  In my desk, I have map printed out of the shortest way home by way of the sneaker express, versus the interstate, and highway I take via car.

Another thread I started.. actually started the same day before my car died, was about using laptop bags for survival kits or GHB's and keeping one in each of my cars.... yeah, I own several vehicles.. I'm like a poor mans Jay Leno! lol. This has got me motivated to get my butt in gear and get those laptop bags made up! Thanks again to everyone on this forum for sharing all their knowledge and experiences! Cheers mates! :beercheer:


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> As you've learned, when you're hiking and moving, you don't need all that cold weather insulation. It's when you stop that you need to insulate. In fact, the worst thing you can do is over-insulate in cold weather, and break out in a sweat.
> 
> I really liked your story, and it reminds me more and more that I need to make a get-home-bag for our work commute car. We live almost 100 miles away from work, and if the sh*t really hit the fan, we would be screwed, royally screwed, if we weren't prepared!


A 100 miles???  Holy schnikeys! Yeahh... I'd definitely have a decent kit in that vehicle! That kit would probably include a bike! lol..


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Turn that story around to:
> 
> _"Last night an EMP happened and my car wouldn't start. All I had was what was available in my car and what I could snag from work to make the 25 mile trip back to my home. It was really early in the morning, most people were still sleeping, so, I had a chance to get going while the going was good. This is what I did ...."​_
> I think you have the start of a good story for our Fiction/Non-Fiction section :laugh:


Hmmmm.... good idea. Maybe I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Town is 45 miles away, in my job I'm easily up to 500 miles away from home on any day of the week....

Always, always always have GHB in any of our vehicles . always, always, always.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> As you've learned, when you're hiking and moving, you don't need all that cold weather insulation. It's when you stop that you need to insulate. In fact, the worst thing you can do is over-insulate in cold weather, and break out in a sweat.


This week I started on foot on a new job. It was cross country work way out in the country walking across hilly pastures. It was in the 30s, pretty windy and snow off and on. Very muddy conditions. I have one 20 yr old jacket I use in the winter because it just keeps going. Pants were Columbia and more of a summer pant. One long sleeve shirt of normal office type weight. Boots were Chippawa steel toes and are not water proof. Socks were cotton. I walked one way out there and the same way back. I started sweating on the way back and had to open the jacket up. My feet were very wet, but were not at all cold even though I thought I under dressed. Normally I would've had a compression thermal lower and thick wool socks, plus one undershirt added.

I need some waterproof boots and thicker pants. The pants snagged a barbed wire fence and tore a little.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

tenOC said:


> I need some waterproof boots and thicker pants. The pants snagged a barbed wire fence and tore a little.


Try using mink oil on your boots to aid in waterproofing. I usually put mink oil on my work boots twice a year ( before and after winter) I've had pretty good success with it keeping my boots fairly waterproof.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

d_saum said:


> So.. I work nights, and typically get off anywhere from 2:30am to 4:30am. last night, I got done working around 4am... the temperature outside was approximately 30 degrees. I went down to my vehicle, and alas, she did not start. Mind you.. this is my old Honda... not my bug out vehicle. I think one of my battery cables is corroded near the starter.
> 
> So, I call my dear old mom for a ride, but it's going to be about 45 minutes before she can get up to where I am located. Now.. I could've waited in the office for about 40 minutes, and then hiked over to the meeting spot, but.. as a sort of mini test, I wanted to see how I would fare in the cold and hike a little bit. I do not have a GHB in my Honda, which is the car that really needs it the most, as its the one I drive the most to work every day (25 miles). I do take a backpack to work everyday though that I carry my lunch in, several bottles of water, and other assorted items (not survival.. just junk really). I do keep a cheap fleece jacket in the car that I bought for $10.00 in a tourist shop out in CA though.. So I donned the jacket, and hiked over to the meeting spot.. and then kind of hiked around the area for about 20 minutes or so, then waited where I was easily visible for the remainder. I then got scooped up, and all was well.
> 
> ...


You might want to try bike riding when it's that cold out. If you're going 15 miles an hour you'd be surprised at how much colder it is than walking. You might want an extra sweater or hoodie and a pair of gloves too.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

d_saum said:


> A 100 miles???  Holy schnikeys! Yeahh... I'd definitely have a decent kit in that vehicle! That kit would probably include a bike! lol..


This could easily fit in the trunk, but I still wouldn't want to do the 100 mile trek on it!

http://www.amazon.com/Razor-Kick-Sc...&qid=1364601532&sr=8-2&keywords=razor+scooter


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

d_saum said:


> A 100 miles???  Holy schnikeys! Yeahh... I'd definitely have a decent kit in that vehicle! That kit would probably include a bike! lol..


This thread got me thinking, so I went looking and found this little gem,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006JCUPJY/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1364605786&sr=1-4&pi=SL75


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't know how much it rains in NC, out here requires waterproof gear most of the year. I agree on the idea that you can over insulate while you are moving, a certain amount of chill can be handled and you are better off learning to acclimate to it to some degree. This makes me think of my sisters college room mate. So here she is going to college up here in the cold wet Pacific Northwest. She wore sweaters even up till June. She was from Hawaii....She never seemed to acclimate, she would bundle up 9 months out of the year. 

So to current day I see people who have been relocated from Louisiana after Katrina, to up here and they bundle them and their children up like we are in Alaska in the winter. Around here, our small kids grow up mainly wearing just light jackets or sweatshirts. We'd take our kids out when they were young, by bus or walking (we had no car) and they'd be wearing a jacket, but would be sweating and it was 30 degrees out. We'd have to dress them in layers so we could take off and carry anything that was too much.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I keep a pair of boots and an old hunting coat in the trunk of my vehicle.

On the zipper it has a small LED light

In the pockets , I have a few things to get me by until I can make it home.

A spare pair of wool socks , some condoms , some money a space blanket, golves, a watch cap a good knife, a two foot 1/4 inch flexable tube and a magnesium fire starter.

I have a small 9 mm pistol and a couple of MRE's

I can camp with this stuff .

This doesn't weigh much and all fits in the game bag and pockets.

I don't look like trouble or like I am carrying anything anybody would want.

Just an old man walking down the road and sleeping in the woods or under the bridge.

When I was young, I traveled all the way across the country and slept out every night with just a blanket and a small tarp to go under me and fold over me if it was raining.

The lighter you are, the better time you will make and the less appealing target you will become.


----------

